# Tifton 44 Bermudagrass



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone on here has any planted or knows of any? I'm thinking of having some sprigs put out, of either the Tifton 44 or Sumrall 007 which ever turns out to be the better grass and is the most economical for me. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a lot of Tifton 44 around here. It is the primary horse hay in this area now days.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah I have tifton 44 hay and sprigs it does make good horse hay the sumorall 007 I am not real familiar with


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tifton and all bermudagrass is excellent hay and produces outstanding yields but requires tons of money to get it up and keep it going


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a plot and its very similar to Alicia, not familiar with the sumrall....for obvious reasons, there is lots of it here, like all hybrid Bermudas, it loves N, the more the better....beautiful small squares


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I can understand the desire to use the grass that will be most economical to sprig. If you are planning on selling the grass as horse hay, sprigging T 44 may be a good decision. If you plan on grazing the hybrid bermudagrass, T 85 will be your best choice in the long term, despite a likely higher sprigging cost. Tifton 85 yields better and the lignin in this grass is more digestible so cattle gain more on it. Texas A&M AgriLife Research grazing trials at the Overton Center in NE Texas yielded about 1,000 lb of beef gain per acre in 90 days when the stockers were supplemented at about 2.5% of body weight per head per day.

http://overton.tamu.edu/topics-new/forages/pasture-utilization-and-forage-quality/tifton-85-bermudagrass-for-stockers/#.UdmGcfnVD1U


----------

